# PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln



## sunToxx (17. Juni 2016)

*PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*

Gibt es Nachteile, wenn man PWM Lüfter über die Spannung regelt? Sofern die Anschlüße auf der Lüftersteuerung nicht zu eng verbaut sind, paßt es zumindest ja physisch, die PWM Ader ist dann halt nicht angeschlossen. Läßt sich ein PWM Lüfter auf diese Weise genau so gut regeln, wie ein identisches Nicht-PWM Modell?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*

PWM Lüfter kann man problemlos auch über Spannung regeln.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*

Viele PWM-Lüfter fangen das Klackern an wenn man sie zu weit via Spannung runterregelt.
Ansonsten kannst du das ohne weitere Probleme machen.
Der zu regelnde Drehzahlbereich kann halt kleiner sein als beim nicht PWM-Modell.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*

Ich hatte bisher kein Modell das unter Spannund lauter war als über PWM und es waren einige. Klackern hatte ich nur, wenn das Lager eh schon rum klackert^^
Aber der Drehzahlbereich ist, je nach Modell, wirklich stark eingeschränkt. Gutes Beispiel NF-F12 von Noctua. Bei PWM geht er auf 200rpm runter, auf Spannung 500-600


----------



## sunToxx (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher kein Modell das unter Spannund lauter war als über PWM und es waren einige. Klackern hatte ich nur, wenn das Lager eh schon rum klackert^^
> Aber der Drehzahlbereich ist, je nach Modell, wirklich stark eingeschränkt. Gutes Beispiel NF-F12 von Noctua. Bei PWM geht er auf 200rpm runter, auf Spannung 500-600



Selbst ein Aquaero bekäme ihn nicht auf unter 500rpm oder bezieht sich das nur auf die Low Noise Adapter die man verwenden kann?


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*

Auch wenn du manuell steuerst. Der hat eine Anlaufspannung von 5.5 bis 6V  was ca 700rpm entspricht. Mit nachträglichem absenken bekommt den natürlich noch etwas runter, aber viel geht da nicht


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*

Was spricht gegen die PWM-Regelung vom Mainboard?


----------



## sunToxx (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*



Abductee schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die PWM-Regelung vom Mainboard?



Da ich noch nicht weiß welches Mainboard ich als nächstes einbaue, möchte ich unabhängig sein. Der Fan Xpert 2 ist im Moment zwar gut, aber für die geplante Wakü bietet der Aquaero schon Vorteile. Allerdings scheint es mir jetzt sinnvoll zu sein, alle Kanäle als PWM zur Verfügung zu haben, was leider den geplanten Aquaero 5 LT auschließt. Da es keine LT Version vom 6 gibt, werde ich mich dann wohl nach einer Alternative mit USB umsehen.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*

Jedes aktuelle Mainboard hat mehrere PWM-Kanäle.
Spannungsgeregelte Lüfterkanäle verschwinden immer mehr.
Bei gut ausgestatteten Mainboards kannst du noch umschalten wie der Kanal regeln soll.
Bei den meisten günstigen Mainboards gibts nur noch PWM.

Wenn du dir PWM-Lüfter kaufst bist du mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der sicheren Seite.

Ein Aquaero ist nur für Gehäuselüfter(?) schon sehr overkill.
Das macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du mit einem Temperatursensor im Wasserkreislauf deine Lüfter regeln willst.


----------



## sunToxx (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*



Abductee schrieb:


> Jedes aktuelle Mainboard hat mehrere PWM-Kanäle.
> Spannungsgeregelte Lüfterkanäle verschwinden immer mehr.
> Bei gut ausgestatteten Mainboards kannst du noch umschalten wie der Kanal regeln soll.
> Bei den meisten günstigen Mainboards gibts nur noch PWM.
> ...



Genau das war der Plan. Auch möchte ich angenehm das Delta T Wasser - Luft ablesen können, vorzugsweise in Windows. Im Moment schaue ich mir den Corsair Commander Mini an, wie es scheint kann man an dem auch Temperatur Sensoren anschließen. Wenn der mit den Fühlern im Wasser kompatibel ist, könnte er eine gute Alternative sein. Eigentlich schade, dass Aquacomputer sich entschieden hat, den 6 nicht als LT anzubieten.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über Spannung regeln*



Abductee schrieb:


> Jedes aktuelle Mainboard hat mehrere PWM-Kanäle.
> Spannungsgeregelte Lüfterkanäle verschwinden immer mehr.
> Bei gut ausgestatteten Mainboards kannst du noch umschalten wie der Kanal regeln soll.
> Bei den meisten günstigen Mainboards gibts nur noch PWM.



Leider nicht. GB und MSI verbauen noch immer fast nur am CPU-Port PWM ANschlüsse, der Rest ist 4 Pin aber spannungsgeregelt.


----------

